# Bootloader Location



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

Does anyone know where the bootloader is located on this phone?

Sent from my NookColor using RootzWiki


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't think you can get to it through any type of file explorer if that's what your wondering. I be live its its own partition separate from the system partition.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

UnfedBear67 said:


> I don't think you can get to it through any type of file explorer if that's what your wondering. I be live its its own partition separate from the system partition.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Is there a way to format that partition?


----------



## bmtbandit (Jun 23, 2011)

What is it you are trying to accomplish. You can load different bootloaders using fastboot.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

bmtbandit said:


> What is it you are trying to accomplish. You can load different bootloaders using fastboot.


And formatting this partition would mean no bootloader, so your phone wouldn't boot, so I am curious as well. You would have nothing to instruct the OS to boot normally...


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

bmtbandit said:


> What is it you are trying to accomplish. You can load different bootloaders using fastboot.


My USB port is broken (hardware issue, fastboot, ODIN, nothing will work), and I need to get a replacement, if Verizon says I can't because I unlocked the bootloader, I *could* format that partition, and the wouldn't be able to know if I did anything.


----------



## bmtbandit (Jun 23, 2011)

Dont know if this will help, but it allows you to Odin from the phone itself. I think your boot loader will still be unlocked however. But not sure since I have never used it.
https://market.android.com/details?id=eu.chainfire.mobileodin.pro&hl=en


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

bmtbandit said:


> Dont know if this will help, but it allows you to Odin from the phone itself. I think your boot loader will still be unlocked however. But not sure since I have never used it.
> https://market.andro...eodin.pro&hl=en


I'll try that out, thanks!


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

chessmaster W/nook said:


> My USB port is broken (hardware issue, fastboot, ODIN, nothing will work), and I need to get a replacement, if Verizon says I can't because I unlocked the bootloader, I *could* format that partition, and the wouldn't be able to know if I did anything.


I think if you formated your boot partition meaning wiped it they'd probably know right away you did something ha

Sent from my evo 3d at 1.8ghz


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

gflam said:


> I think if you formated your boot partition meaning wiped it they'd probably know right away you did something ha
> 
> Sent from my evo 3d at 1.8ghz


"But... My phone just *turned off* when I plugged it in!"


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

chessmaster W/nook said:


> "But... My phone just *turned off* when I plugged it in!"


I hate to tell you but I don't think that would work, if the device is completely formatted they will know you did something as being locked means you have absolutely no access to anything except the data partition. Just saying I don't think playing the stupid card after wiping everything off your phone is a good idea.


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I hate to tell you but I don't think that would work, if the device is completely formatted they will know you did something as being locked means you have absolutely no access to anything except the data partition. Just saying I don't think playing the stupid card after wiping everything off your phone is a good idea.


It's more of a backup plan, anyway it's a hardware issue, so nothing I could've done (rooting unlocking etc.) would've broken it. If the bootloader is gone, they'd have no way of knowing that I wiped it, either.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

chessmaster W/nook said:


> It's more of a backup plan, anyway it's a hardware issue, so nothing I could've done (rooting unlocking etc.) would've broken it. If the bootloader is gone, they'd have no way of knowing that I wiped it, either.


Hardware warranty is also voided when rooting your phone. Seen a couple cases of people with the same problem as you (Some with GNexus, some Transformers, and some Thunderbolt's) that were refused warranty's because they were rooted.


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Hardware warranty is also voided when rooting your phone. Seen a couple cases of people with the same problem as you (Some with GNexus, some Transformers, and some Thunderbolt's) that were refused warranty's because they were rooted.


That's why if they don't accept it, I'll make sure that they don't know.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

chessmaster W/nook said:


> That's why if they don't accept it, I'll make sure that they don't know.


Or you could just you know, pay for the replacement...


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

What happened to the USB port?


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> What happened to the USB port?


No idea, it just quit on me yesterday, no ODIN, fastboot, or adb; nothing will work.


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

You can adb via network. That's step one. After that, beats me. I'm sure there has to be some way to trigger the fastboot lock command? I'm almost certain you can flash all the partitions.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

chessmaster W/nook said:


> No idea, it just quit on me yesterday, no ODIN, fastboot, or adb; nothing will work.


Does it charge?


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

adb wireless is fine but you still need FASTBOOT to lock the boot loader.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

Call Verizon. They shipped some phones pre-unlocked (like mine). Whatever you do, do NOT tell them it's unlocked. Just say it's broken and won't turn on, they will transfer you to tier 2, say the same thing, then they'll offer you a replacement.

1-800-922-0204, then when the robot starts talking, press #00.

The end.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

iwasaperson said:


> Call Verizon. They shipped some phones pre-unlocked (like mine). Whatever you do, do NOT tell them it's unlocked. Just say it's broken and won't turn on, they will transfer you to tier 2, say the same thing, then they'll offer you a replacement.
> 
> 1-800-922-0204, then when the robot starts talking, press #00.
> 
> ...


Except when they get it then boot up and see that 1) It boots fine and 2) It is unlocked, but hey it's worth a shot, just don't be surprised if you have a $500 charge on your bill.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

I assume you are using the cable it came with? If not, it might be your cable. Samsung's are notoriously picky about the usb cable used for a data connection (less so for charging).

Indeed some were shipped unlocked. It's a hardware issue. As long as there is no physical damage to the port, you'll be fine. Don't let Mike scare you.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> I assume you are using the cable it came with? If not, it might be your cable. Samsung's are notoriously picky about the usb cable used for a data connection (less so for charging).
> 
> Indeed some were shipped unlocked. It's a hardware issue. As long as there is no physical damage to the port, you'll be fine. Don't let Mike scare you.


I'm not trying to scare him, I'm just trying to inform him.


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Or you could just you know, pay for the replacement...


It should be covered by the warranty because, you know, I didn't break it.


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I'm not trying to scare him, I'm just trying to inform him.


It's okay, I'm not scared by anyone name Mike. (my name







)


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> I assume you are using the cable it came with? If not, it might be your cable. Samsung's are notoriously picky about the usb cable used for a data connection (less so for charging).
> 
> Indeed some were shipped unlocked. It's a hardware issue. As long as there is no physical damage to the port, you'll be fine. Don't let Mike scare you.


Yeah, I'm using every cable I have with every computer I have.


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Does it charge?


And yes it charges.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

chessmaster W/nook said:


> And yes it charges.


If it charges then the USB port isn't broken, have you tried on any other computers? What OS's?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

chessmaster W/nook said:


> And yes it charges.


Dumb question....but in settings under storage, if you hit the menu button and click USB computer connection, is Media Device (MTP) selected?


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> If it charges then the USB port isn't broken, have you tried on any other computers? What OS's?


Windows 8, Windows 7, Ubuntu, LMDE all previously working with it. 
Sent from my NookColor using RootzWiki


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Dumb question....but in settings under storage, if you hit the menu button and click USB computer connection, is Media Device (MTP) selected?


Yes, and so is USB Debugging. 
Sent from my NookColor using RootzWiki


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Try a factory reset. If it charges, the port is probably fine.


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Try a factory reset. If it charges, the port is probably fine.


Already did, it always charged, it just won't work for transferring data. 
Sent from my NookColor using RootzWiki


----------



## devlp1213 (Nov 20, 2011)

another dumb question in an attempt to find a solution do you have the Samsung drivers installed?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sic789 (Jul 22, 2011)

have you tried adifferent rom? maybe somethings broke in the rom not letting it see the computer


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

devlp1213 said:


> another dumb question in an attempt to find a solution do you have the Samsung drivers installed?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It worked before, and yes.


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

sic789 said:


> have you tried adifferent rom? maybe somethings broke in the rom not letting it see the computer


The ROM wouldn't affect fastboot, but yes.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Does the phone act like it sees the computer? Ie, usb debugging/media device connection notifications come up?


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

At the risk of stating something that has been states, but skipping pages 2 +3

But let's recap, the current problem is:


chessmaster W/nook said:


> .... it just won't work for transferring data.


Is it the UBS cable that came with the phone. Many cheap USB charging cables, do not have data transfer capability (hence sold as charging cable), others a re so cheap the pins bend/break. Try another cable.


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Yeah, I'm using every cable I have with every computer I have.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Just had this issue yesterday. Was freaking out for a moment. I'm very good with phones and am a network architect by trade. Had absolutely NO idea why this happened but I went to put the phone into fastboot yesterday to flash a partition on the phone and I thought my pins were busted on my phone. Still charges, just no USB data connectivity whatsoever. Wiped dalvik, cache, formatted system, threw on aokp 25 and tried it with the stock kernel. Connected just fine... still baffled actually. But yeah I know it doesn't make sense but I would try different ROMs with stock kernels a bit more before making an irreversible decision like that. Besides, you can't get to the partition you want to get to without fastboot. If you really tried everything I know of something to try but I would use it as a last resort.

f2e


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

fused2explode said:


> Just had this issue yesterday. Was freaking out for a moment. I'm very good with phones and am a network architect by trade. Had absolutely NO idea why this happened but I went to put the phone into fastboot yesterday to flash a partition on the phone and I thought my pins were busted on my phone. Still charges, just no USB data connectivity whatsoever. Wiped dalvik, cache, formatted system, threw on aokp 25 and tried it with the stock kernel. Connected just fine... still baffled actually. But yeah I know it doesn't make sense but I would try different ROMs with stock kernels a bit more before making an irreversible decision like that. Besides, you can't get to the partition you want to get to without fastboot. If you really tried everything I know of something to try but I would use it as a last resort.
> 
> f2e


I tried different kernels and different ROMs. I got a replacement from them, all good now (besides the new phone's screen has a red tint!)


----------

